# Camping car aires on Street View



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been looking for en route aires via a favourite website of mine and notice that they now have many of the aires on Street View.

Very useful and, if you happen to have been parked on an aire when the films were taken, quite interesting !

Street View aires

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm nice, might see that functionality here on MHF soon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> hmmm nice, might see that functionality here on MHF soon


That would be great. Being able to see them in the flesh is having a definite effect on those I choose. Several that we might have gone to have been rejected as not up to standard and vice versa.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I see they also have a USB stick download. 8euros for all the aires. Is it worthwhile having this or is the book just as good. Thinking about ease of searching etc. Anyone got them on USB yet?


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Very handy. Thanks for the post!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I fancy the download version at €8.

Of course all the instructions on how to download are in French, which is not a problem for me but might be for others.

I have looked at the instructions and I suspect that a lot of them will appear in the language of your computer (English?!!).

If any one gets stuck then I am sure someone would help out with translation.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Beat you to it Grizzly :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-786689.html#786689

Have you checked out the google map facility as well? Very handy.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Beat you to it Grizzly :wink:
> Have you checked out the google map facility as well? Very handy.
> Pete


    Sorry Pete, missed it : just shows what happens when you don't monitor your MHF 24/7 !

It's a great facility isn't it. I've picked out loads of likely places and rejected many that we might have gone for based on the description alone.

Thanks spacerunner, I'd not noticed the USB stick option and think we might go for that. Over the years I've built up a file of the printable version, department by department but it is getting about the size of a small encyclopaedia.

G


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

See my post HERE
I downloaded the CCI Aires on to my own stick and am delighted to have the FULL content and functionality of their website available when off air (excuse pun)
BTW note my comments about slow unzipping of download if using the Windows default unzipper.


----------

